

A Polynomial Time Algorithm for the Hamilton Circuit Problem - zhufenggood
http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1305/1305.5976.pdf

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5785693>

